# Spring 2006 Portland Oregon Outbackers Baseball



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Can you call it a Rally if we don't bring our trailers?

I thought it might be fun to get together between the Pacific NW Rally (end of April) and the beginning of the camping season. Going to a baseball game is _always _lots of fun.

I'm proposing Sunday May 28th, 2:05pm at PGE Park in Portland. The Portland Beavers (AAA affiliate of the San Diego Padres) play the Sacremento River Cats (AAA affiliate of the Oakland Aâ€™s).

If we can get a group of at least 15, we can get tickets for $10.50 for Infield Reserved (my recommendation), $9 for Outfield Reserved or $7 for General Admission.

What do you think?

Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Count us in, Ed
That sounds like a blast!









I'm not sure what the ticket situation is for kids, but we would be two adults, one nine y/o, and one six y/o.

And, yes, it sounds like a Rally to me... if we all wear our Outbackers colors!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Like the idea...but the 28th of May is Memorial Day Weekend. We will be camping at Wickiup.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Ouch. I didn't notice the holiday weekend. We usually stay at home, so it's a non-event for us.

I'll look at the Beaver schedule again.

Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We are the same way, Ed.

Tend to avoid the open road on major holiday weekends!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Join us for some bone chillingly cold, dry camping?

Nothing but a lake and shore line.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, lets see. I'll give Sunday games since those are usually best for the little ones (2:05pm start time). I'd like to find a date when most of us can attend.

April ... I'd rather do the game after the rally, but the Sunday games are on the 9th and 23rd.

May ... There is one Sunday that would work, the 14th.

June ... I'll be gone on our "Land Cruise"

July ... Ditto

August ... 13th, 20th, 27th

---Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

May the 14th looks promising.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The 14th is OK with us, but it is Mothers Day if that makes any difference. We will be camping the following weekend.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Mother's day is a Hallmark holiday









Besides, they usually have a good giveaway that day! This year it looks like free flowers for first 1,000 guests.

Should we bump this until August?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have no problem with May, but August is more likely to be good weather.

Any reason we can't do both?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

No reason we can't do both. I'm thinking that mid-May is awful close to the Rally.

Let's table this discussion until the Rally. I'm thinking September.

That said, I've got a season ticket to the Portland Beavers, so I go all the time. Anytime you are planning to go, let me know.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have to admit a nice HOT summer day (August) sure makes for a better day at the ball park..


----------

